# In PQ how can you shift a column down by 1 cell/row?



## Monsignor (Jul 3, 2016)

In this image everything is off by 1 row; e.g., Tokyo should be matched with Japan, not Brazil.

In Power Query, what are some ways to get these lined up? It's fine to get rid of CITY in A1 if that would make the solution easier.


----------



## OlaSa (Jul 3, 2016)

One way:
Create two tables; one table for Col.A and one table for Col.B
Add an Index column in each table, then do a Merge with the Index Column as a the key
//Ola


...unless it's possible to manual cut/paste one of the columns in Excel.


----------



## Monsignor (Jul 3, 2016)

Really nice way of thinking that through.

I was able to create a query "From Table." Then I duplicated the query.
In each query I deleted a column and added an index column.
Then if was easy to merge the queries perfectly.

Thanks for the suggestion, Ola!


----------



## OlaSa (Jul 3, 2016)

Happy it worked - thanks for the feedback.
//Ola


----------

